# White Fluffy Protection



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hopefully my son will be able to figure out why my screen is a faded out mess. Almost solid white, but can read when I print in large bold print.*
*
*
*Okay, as posted, we evacuated for Hurricane Harvey to my brother's place in Round Rock, just north of Austin. He and his wife have an adopted dog, Macy, that they got as a puppy from pound almost 10 years ago. She is just a lovable mutt, medium size dog. Their 25 year old son lives with them as does his 4 year old daughter. He has a pit bull named Kena. My sister-in-law baby sits their daughter's two boys, ages 4 and 18 months 5 days a week until daughter or SIL picks them up after work. AND when we got there, my SIL was also keeping the 4 year old granddaughter of a friend for that week. Sir Moose was in 7th Heaven with all those kid petting on him.*


*Okay, Macy and Sir Moose hit it right off. And he and Kena had no trouble either. Until she growled. They said she does that with Macy when she wants to play--Kena is 2. Sir Moose didn't pay any attention to her the first time she growled. But the 2ed time she was standing next to Jerry and we think he thought she was growling at Jerry. He was across the room with me when she growled near Jerry and he growled back that time. We think he thought she was growling at Jerry.*
*
*
*My brother has a large recessed area in his garage and has made it into a "man cave" with sofa, recliner, coffee table, ceiling fan, full size fridge and large screen TV and covered, and I mean covered with University of Texas and Dall Cowboy stuff. He also has a portable AC on rollers that he puts in open garage door way and it brings in cool air. My SIL's dad had used it to cook his shop. Annette keeps the hosue so cold that I spent most of my time out in Mickey's man cave watching the news. I had Sir Moose out there and he loved it laying in the cool--and it was cool even without the AC--and he stretched out on the carpet and enjoyed it.*
*
*
*Kena loves being with Kevin and he would come out and bring her. She got over near me and growled and Sir Moose growled right back at her. After that I wanted her kept away from him. He was fine with her being just around him, but he didn't want her near Jerry or me. She is a very friendly dog who wags her entire backend when you pet on her, and she wants to give you slobbery kisses. But she does do that growl thing when she wants to play and he took it as a threat to me and Jerry, but ignored it unless she was near one of us. He just thinks he has to protect us.*
*
*
*They have a greenbelt that runs behind their house, a small brook with a duck pond, lots of trees, a jogging trail of sorts. Deer and other wild life come in there. Sir Moose loved loved to be walked back there and he had to investigate every tree trunk large rock, and he was not sure about the ducks. If they swam toward us, he started barking and throwing up grass with his back feet. Once they turned and went back out into the pond, he was fine. For an old man with lvier disease and dramatic weight loss, he is still feisty when it comes to protecting us.*


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Glad to see that you, Sir Moose and your family are safe after that terrible Hurricane. It's especially nice that Moose is feeling so well and loving the green belt at your brother's house. Might have to talk to him about scaring away the ducks though. Did Sophie not tell him how fun ducks are?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you stayed safe during Harvey!! Glad Sir Moose enjoyed his new adventures while away from home.


----------

